# انا معاكى يايوستيكا



## عماد قديس (21 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت اعضاء المنتدى يهتموا بنداء يوستيكا
احنا محتاجين نفهم كلمة الرب خصوصا فى ايام
كلها تشويش
ياريت الكل يبدا بالتامل فى انجيل لوقا
برافو عليكى يايوستيكا على اهتمامك بدراسة الكتاب


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا معاكى يايوستيكا*



عماد قديس قال:


> ياريت اعضاء المنتدى يهتموا بنداء يوستيكا
> احنا محتاجين نفهم كلمة الرب خصوصا فى ايام
> كلها تشويش
> ياريت الكل يبدا بالتامل فى انجيل لوقا
> برافو عليكى يايوستيكا على اهتمامك بدراسة الكتاب




*ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## M a r i a m (27 أغسطس 2008)

يلا نشجع بعض
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44374
اظن ده الموضوع اللى يقصد بيه عماد قديس النداء بتاعه والتشجيع​


----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا يا يارا

هو ده الموضوع اللي عماد بيقول عليه

انا وهو ابتدينا في من حوالي 5 شهور

وملقيناش حد غيرنا يشجعنا

الموضوع الان موجود في ركن الكتاب المقدس

وياريت نرجع نشجع بعض تاني


----------

